# bees in the chicken yard



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone have or know if you can keep a beehive in the chicken yard. I was thinking this would be a good out of the way place that doesn't need mowed, but I wasn't sure if the chickens would eat the bees. I know they like some other bugs. I'm getting a package of bees in a week and still debating where to put them.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

The chickens will probably enjoy the free protein snacks...not a good idea at all !!! Some birds will prey on bees,too like Eastern kingbirds....they can decimate a hive quickly. I'd find a safer place for your hive. DEE


----------



## billygoatridge (Feb 12, 2004)

How close can you mow without getting the bees angry?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

billygoatridge said:


> How close can you mow without getting the bees angry?


DH mows and trims right up to the hives, he just does his mowing and trimming at night. He cuts hay close to the hives as well. It seems that they do get used to the sound of the mower and tractor. It doesn't seem to bother them much. To be safe, do your mowing at night after the bees are in for the night, at least the area immediately in front of your bees. Don't stop your mower directly in front of the hives to watch them either. :haha:


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

billygoatridge said:


> How close can you mow without getting the bees angry?


Depends a bit on the time of year as well. Spring, when the bees are busy foraging, I can mow right up to the hives. Fall, I've had them come boiling out at me 20 feet away.

Interestingly, it's the sound of the engine that they seem to hate. When I've come too close, it's the engine they go after, I'm incidental...usually.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I mow up to the hives during the day with no trouble. 

I always make sure that the grass blows away from the hive and that I don't bump the hive.

I think I would re-queen if the bees were testy, because I have kids. For me, being able to mow has always been a big test. So far, both my hives have always passed. But, I have always intended to replace the queen if they objected to my mowing.


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

billy,
We keep our bee's in quite close proximity to our birds, the chickens & turkeys & ducks all have free range of the entire property yr around. the bee's are within 50 feet of the chicken house itself & i have not suffered any problems fromthis on either end.
When i take honey all the birds come close by to see what is going on & still find little they want to mess with around the hives. I say place your hives where ever you want as long as they are not immediatly outside the chickenhouse door & you should be fine.
Good Luck
Rick





billygoatridge said:


> Does anyone have or know if you can keep a beehive in the chicken yard. I was thinking this would be a good out of the way place that doesn't need mowed, but I wasn't sure if the chickens would eat the bees. I know they like some other bugs. I'm getting a package of bees in a week and still debating where to put them.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

My chicken house is a windbreak for my hives. Never had any trouble with either one bothering the other. Now, if I brush dead bees onto the ground, they chickens gobble them up, but never bother live bees. The chickens keep the ground under the hives scratched up, which, in theory, could dig up small hive beetle larvae. 

We walk in front of my hives all the time. As long an no one has smelly cologne on, the bees don't mind, Same with driving lawn tractor in front.

Diane W


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I have my hives pretty far away from my chickens, but this is only because the chickens are right up against the horse barn, and I dont want the bees drinking from the horses' water. I have asked the same question though, and the answer was that chickens don't bother the hives, but guinea hens will stand at the entrance and pick off bees at the entrance. On the mowing front, I have never had any trouble. I mow as close as I can to the hives, with the clippings blowing away from them of course, and then get in real close, under, and around the hives with a weed wacker. I work from the back as much as possible, so I don't block the flight paths of the bees too much. No problems yet! (and my weed wacker puts out a good deal of smoke!)

justgojumpit


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

We are getting a bunch of hives ready to move up north, working in a friend's beeyard. He has chickens and I watched a couple of them get stung up yesterday when they followed me out to the hives. They learn real fast that wax moth larvae comes from beehives, and come running whenever they see us messing with boxes- problem is, they haven't learned that the boxes which have bees are not good to get close to, lol.


----------

